# YOUTH SOCCER RANKINGS IS NO MORE



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just went on to the YSR site and it states they have shut down. Total bummer!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 2, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Just went on to the YSR site and it states they have shut down. Total bummer!


Here is what they have written:

"With much sadness I have decided to shut down this rankings site. My real job has gotten a lot busier recently and I do not have sufficient time to dedicate to keeping this site updated. Thanks to everyone who has contributed over the years."


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 2, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Here is what they have written:
> 
> "With much sadness I have decided to shut down this rankings site. My real job has gotten a lot busier recently and I do not have sufficient time to dedicate to keeping this site updated. Thanks to everyone who has contributed over the years."


Tangocity you just became that more important to the SoCal scene.


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 2, 2017)

At one point this fine gentleman who ran the site was approached by serious investors to make a run at being the one true source for rankings and he passed because his intent was never to do it for reasons other than creating a site that would give validity and exposure to those teams playing in any league, tournament, what have you, that was outside the scope of GotSoccer. The site will be missed.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Mar 2, 2017)

This really blows! If the site admin is reading this, why not open source the project? Or pass the project on to someone else? I have an idea of what is involved from a coding standpoint, but I don't know the details of the ranking algorithm.


----------



## Real Deal (Mar 2, 2017)

Another blow to the "fun factor" of SoCal soccer.


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 2, 2017)

This news sucks. Youth soccer rankings was the bomb. Anyway we can beg him to reconsider?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 3, 2017)

Technician72 said:


> At one point this fine gentleman who ran the site was approached by serious investors to make a run at being the one true source for rankings and he passed because his intent was never to do it for reasons other than creating a site that would give validity and exposure to those teams playing in any league, tournament, what have you, that was outside the scope of GotSoccer. The site will be missed.


Sounds like Mark at YSR held to his principals. His product was certainly more objective in how it went about valuing teams then Got Soccer ever will.


----------



## outside! (Mar 3, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Sounds like Mark at YSR held to his principals. His product was certainly more objective in how it went about valuing teams then Got Soccer ever will.


Or Top Drawer Soccer


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Mar 3, 2017)

http://youthsoccerrankings.us.hypestat.com/
360 unique visitors a day which corresponds to $1000 revenue/year.  Not really viable as a business.  This guy did it out of his love for the game...which is crazy considering the amount of work it took to track down thousands and thousands of games.  Maybe we can have a section/thread on this site for people to post rankings that they're keeping track of.


----------



## bababooey (Mar 3, 2017)

I am perfectly comfortable letting the soccer coaches of Southern CA tell me who has the best team in our region.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 3, 2017)

bababooey said:


> I am perfectly comfortable letting the soccer coaches of Southern CA tell me who has the best team in our region.


Hopefully there is some objectivity in that. I do appreciate when coaches share their thoughts on other teams and how your own compares.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 3, 2017)

Too bad!  I thought these ratings were well done.  Unfortunately that leaves us with GotSoccer which is a flawed system especially when comparing Socal teams to other areas.  It really benefits teams that play in areas where all events use GotSoccer.


----------



## Frank (Mar 3, 2017)

bababooey said:


> I am perfectly comfortable letting the soccer coaches of Southern CA tell me who has the best team in our region.


They tell us every year when they rank teams for National Cup.


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 6, 2017)

Gotsoccer is so far off. I was looking just now at some AZ rankings. They have a team ranked 17 that should be 3-5 in the state for its age group. A lot of the teams above it now are in a lower division, etc. 

And yes it is VERY flawed when comparing So Cal teams vs other states, etc.


----------



## TangoCity (Mar 6, 2017)

GotSoccer rankings are trash, unless of course they are ranking your team too high.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 6, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> GotSoccer rankings are trash, unless of course they are ranking your team too high.


Thank goodness you are still around.


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 6, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> GotSoccer rankings are trash, unless of course they are ranking your team too high.


That is a good one!

I will miss youthsoccerrankings....


----------



## tylerdurden (Mar 6, 2017)

Desert Hound said:


> Gotsoccer is so far off. I was looking just now at some AZ rankings. They have a team ranked 17 that should be 3-5 in the state for its age group. A lot of the teams above it now are in a lower division, etc.
> 
> And yes it is VERY flawed when comparing So Cal teams vs other states, etc.


Their CalSouth rankings are terrible. It's a real shame that YSR is gone. They weren't perfect but seemed to be miles ahead of GotSoccer.


----------



## OCSDad (Mar 6, 2017)

Would have been cool if he left up what was there until National Cup was over....was kinda nice to check out the games your opponant played in one place.

Cheers to the guy for doing it in the first place.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Mar 6, 2017)

We can keep this going (for socal girls at least).  We already have data for 04, 05, 08 and 09 girls.  Just need people to step up for the other years...00 - 03, 06 and 07.  I'm working with Tango on putting up a site similar to YSR.  Any volunteers for those missing years?  We can step you through the process.


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 7, 2017)

Bummer.  This was hands down the best/easiest ranking website I saw.  Pre-age group change, Last Planet's was more thorough, but only for a tiny cross section of teams in certain areas (PNW) or age groups.  Youthsoccerrankings.com was a good resource for TA's and coaches when evaluating competition levels and scheduling friendly matches.   Although, I'm sure at some point some statistic-obsessed soccer parent with too much time on their hands will eventually step in to fill the void.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Mar 7, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> Bummer.  This was hands down the best/easiest ranking website I saw.  Pre-age group change, Last Planet's was more thorough, but only for a tiny cross section of teams in certain areas (PNW) or age groups.  Youthsoccerrankings.com was a good resource for TA's and coaches when evaluating competition levels and scheduling friendly matches.   Although, I'm sure at some point some statistic-obsessed soccer parent with too much time on their hands will eventually step in to fill the void.


Wait, so you like the site but at the same time insult the people who would potentially keep it going?


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 7, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Wait, so you like the site but at the same time insult the people who would potentially keep it going?


Yes.  But trust me, I'm being self-deprecating when I say that.  I'm one of those obsessed soccer parents with too much time on their hands...exhibit A being my participation on this forum at all!  Just trying to not take it all so seriously.  I like to take the piss out of soccer parents, and that includes myself.  Admit it, we kind of deserve ridicule sometimes.  As much as I liked that site and LastPlanet's rankings, I'm not oblivious to how insane it is that we have national rankings for 10 year old soccer teams.


----------



## stork71 (Mar 7, 2017)

Appears that the site is still being updated.  Although the home page where do can filter and search appears down, I'm seeing last weekends games from National Cup populated on the team views.


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 7, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> As much as I liked that site and LastPlanet's rankings, I'm not oblivious to how insane it is that we have national rankings for 10 year old soccer teams.


I totally agree about the notion of ranking youth soccer, but it is an interesting experiment nonetheless. 

I like(d) YSR for aggregating the scores from multiple sources and I did find it interesting to see how well it predicted things. It made it very easy to 'surf' future opponents' game histories. Nothing else out there is even close from what I can find.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Mar 7, 2017)

stork71 said:


> Appears that the site is still being updated.  Although the home page where do can filter and search appears down, I'm seeing last weekends games from National Cup populated on the team views.


If I had to guess, the underlying infrastructure probably includes crawling certain web sites for scores, which would be done as an automated job instead of manual, because who has the time to crawl 50+ sites for scores? The web interface has been disabled, but he probably hasn't turned off the automated processes.


----------



## OCSDad (Mar 7, 2017)

How do you see the "team views"??


----------



## stork71 (Mar 7, 2017)

OCSDad said:


> How do you see the "team views"??


Which team are you looking for?  I can only get to 2004's and 2005 girls.  Each team has a unique team id that is used as a parameter in the URL string.  For instance the 2005 SD Surf EGSL team view would be from this link...http://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1945978


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 7, 2017)

OCSDad said:


> How do you see the "team views"??


Here is an '03 team. After that you'll probably have to surf the links:

http://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1945700


----------



## Supermodel56 (Mar 7, 2017)

Does anyone know the algorithm? Pulling/crawling the other sites for data is not an issue so long as we can find the sources...


----------



## OCSDad (Mar 8, 2017)

Anyone have a boys 03 and or 04 link?


----------



## stork71 (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's a girls 2004 link for LAGSD...http://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1945971


----------



## coachrefparent (Mar 8, 2017)

This is a bummer. The site was simple to navigate and for us these past summer, league, and State tournament seasons it was quite accurate.


----------



## JackZ (Mar 8, 2017)

OCSDad said:


> Anyone have a boys 03 and or 04 link?


Boys 2003 links
http://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1946025
http://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1946001
http://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1959489
http://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1958044

It appears his automated crawlers are still working for now...


----------



## OCSDad (Mar 8, 2017)

http://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1945644

Here is a boys 04 link


----------



## OCSDad (Mar 8, 2017)

http://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1784951

And a boys 05 link.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Mar 8, 2017)

I really appreciated the YSR website as well, however....

maybe you guys should get in touch with the people @ this website, if you havent already.

http://lastplanetranking.blogspot.com/p/frontpage_5.html

I know they were awesome when my daughter played. yeah, maybe not the national coverage ysr generated, but the comparison tool was very accurate during it's time.

somewhere on the page has contact info.

GL


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Mar 8, 2017)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> I really appreciated the YSR website as well, however....
> 
> maybe you guys should get in touch with the people @ this website, if you havent already.
> 
> ...


Dang, this guy takes it to another level.


----------



## mirage (Mar 8, 2017)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> I really appreciated the YSR website as well, however....
> 
> maybe you guys should get in touch with the people @ this website, if you havent already.
> 
> ...


This is pretty neat.  They have many CAS teams if you pull up All Teams in Database option under PNW years.

Looks like the ranking is based on tournament/showcase plays only.


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Mar 8, 2017)

mirage said:


> Looks like the ranking is based on tournament/showcase plays only.


it uses in-season games as well. iirc, if a team hasnt played in x months, then they get dropped from the list. but when they start playing again, they get re-introduced based on their oppositions standings & get seeded accordingly based on results.

I thought it was similar in team placement, to ysr.


----------



## JackZ (Mar 8, 2017)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> I really appreciated the YSR website as well, however....
> 
> maybe you guys should get in touch with the people @ this website, if you havent already.
> 
> ...


This is pretty neat! A little clunky, but they definitely have a lot of SoCal teams in there.


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM (Mar 9, 2017)

Site is back up:

http://youthsoccerrankings.us


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 9, 2017)

4DaLuvoftheGM said:


> Site is back up:
> 
> http://youthsoccerrankings.us


From the site:

WE ARE BACK!!!

Thanks for the hundreds of emails expressing gratitude for this site and offering to help. Because of this I have brought the rankings back online and will maintain them until I can transfer the site to a commercial entity that will ensure longevity.


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM (Mar 9, 2017)

I guess my plea to Mark from us at (SDA) - Soccer Dad Anonymous worked .. I had a few that were ready to jump off bridges when the site went down..
"Soccer dad down, Soccer dad down!!"


----------



## OCSDad (Mar 9, 2017)

Funny how you come to take things for granted until they go missing........

Its a fun site to watch and do some "research", even though games get decided on the pitch!


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 9, 2017)

Well that is great news!

I was rather bummed out when I found out the site was closed.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## coachrefparent (Mar 9, 2017)

4DaLuvoftheGM said:


> I guess my plea to Mark from us at (SDA) - Soccer Dad Anonymous worked .. I had a few that were ready to jump off bridges when the site went down..
> "Soccer dad down, Soccer dad down!!"


If you have a line of communication open to him,  you should ask him to put a Paypal "Donate" button on the site. If users just dropped him a few bucks, it would likely help cover expenses.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 9, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> If you have a line of communication open to him,  you should ask him to put a Paypal "Donate" button on the site. If users just dropped him a few bucks, it would likely help cover expenses.


Great idea. I just sent him an email on the matter.


----------



## Dominic (Mar 11, 2017)

I would gladly host his site on my  dedicated server for free. Send me his email so I can get in touch with him.


----------



## JackZ (Mar 11, 2017)

Dominic said:


> I would gladly host his site on my  dedicated server for free. Send me his email so I can get in touch with him.


PM sent


----------



## Jaxeat4 (Apr 15, 2022)

Well guys it seems they've taken down the site again for some reason. Apparently they "couldn't provide accurate national rankings"


----------

